# Tabelle im Web über Listener aufrufen



## klas (15. Mrz 2022)

Hallo,

ich schreibe eine Webapplikation. Jetzt möchte ich das beim ein locken der Benutzer gleich auf der richtigen Seite landet und die Tabelle sich mit den für ihn wichtigen Daten lädt. Das ein locken funktioniert und auf der richtigen Seite landete er auch, aber die Tabelle bleibt leer. Die Informationen über die Person werden über einen Listener vom Login übergeben und dann die daten von den Datenbanken geholt das funktioniert auch. Wie schon geschrieben bekomme ich keine Ausgabe in der Tabelle.

Meine Frag ist warum ruft der Listener nicht die Tabelle auf.

Danke für eure Antwort

Ich füge einen Teil des Codes an und hoffe das er hilfreich ist.


[CODE lang="java" title="Holt die daten vom Listener und über gibt sie an DB (LoadBookIDTrainUser)"]public void prepare(IListener listener, int onSign, String uName) {

        m_onSign = onSign;
        m_username = uName;
        m_listener = listener;
        if (StringUtils.containsOnly(m_username, "1234567890_-")) {
        LoadBookIDTrainUser();
//        Statusbar.outputMessage("Sign: "+m_onSign + " username: "+ username);
        }
[/CODE]

[CODE lang="java" title="bekommt die Daten von DB und sollte sie in Tabelle schreiben"]private void additemsTrainDesc(String trainDescInfo, String trainDescno, String trainID) {
        Statusbar.outputMessageWithPopup("Call Load BOOKID Method:"+ trainDescInfo);
//        GridTrainDescInfoItem row = new GridTrainDescInfoItem(); Versuch direkt im listener zu Initializieren
        row.i_lblTrainDescInfo = trainDescInfo;
        row.i_lblTrainDescNo = trainDescno;
        int tmpPro = 0;
        row.i_lblTrainDescPercent = Integer.toString(tmpPro) + "%";
        m_gridTrainDescInfo.getItems().add(row);


}

[/CODE]

[CODE lang="java" title="Construktor der die tabelle am anfang initialiesieren"]    public TrainStudentSideTUI()
    {


        // Load TrainID by TrainBookID
        if (StringUtils.containsOnly(m_username, "1234567890_-")) {
        row = new GridTrainDescInfoItem();


        Statusbar.outputMessage("UserName: "+ m_username);
        }


    }
[/CODE]

Falls dieses das falsche Forum ist bitte verschieben, Danke!


----------



## klas (18. Mrz 2022)

Hallo,

Problem hat sich erledigt, Listener war falsch zugeordnet.
wenn möglich bitte schließen oder löschen. Danke!

Mfg


----------

